# Dan Brown loses public cube challenge.



## CuberJun (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe you already watch this.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

Dan Brown is slow. Nothing special .


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am quicker than my original teacher, that's sad.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2010)

Despite the fact that most of us are WAY faster than Dan, I'm sure we'd like to actually beat him in a race anyway.
I know I would. 

@y3k9: That's skill.


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2010)

lol R2 U2 R2 U2 R2


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG SHORTCUT. R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2.
Lol, that was a good watch.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2010)

That some zeroing jive son? I can dig it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

Dan Brown was just in my town, god dang it!!!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 29, 2010)

I see he's going for a Forrest Gump look...





Lulz at "R2 U2 R2 U2."


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh god... The sticker comment...

"If you beat Dan Brown you'll be known world wide."
That made me laugh.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'n gunna guess everyone on here first learned from Dan?


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I'n gunna guess everyone on here first learned from Dan?


 
I did.  Youtube FTW.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 29, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I'n gunna guess everyone on here first learned from Dan?


 
Naw son Dan Brown is for casuals. Glorious Badmephisto master race reporting in.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

When I first learned how to solve a cube it was from Dan Brown's tutorial. When I got serious about cubing I watched all of badmephistos vids.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2010)

Learning from videos is for newbs.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Learning from videos is for newbs.


 Jasmin Lee's tutorial ftw. o;


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2010)

I, for one, only learnt some of solving the cube from Dan Brown. The rest I learnt from another guy (in person, not on a vid), who learnt from Dan Brown. I'd like to see someone _really_ fast (like sub-10 official average) do this.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I'n gunna guess everyone on here first learned from Dan?


 
Most of the post-2007 cubers learned from Dan Brown, me being one of them.

BUT THEN THERE WAS BADMEPHISTO.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2010)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Jasmin Lee's tutorial ftw. o;


 
Petrus is how pros learn.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 29, 2010)

I learnt from Marshall Philipp, conjugated Niklases ftw.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I see he's going for a Forrest Gump look...


 
I thought Michael Moore...


----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I'n gunna guess everyone on here first learned from Dan?


 
I learned from Dan... but Knight rather than Brown


----------



## flan (Nov 29, 2010)

whats wrong with R2 U2 R2 U2 ? I teach it to begginers becuase it saves them so much time...


----------



## cisco (Nov 29, 2010)

EDIT: woops I guess I've said a stupid thing and I dunno how to delete my post 

EDIT2: now I guess it wasn't so stupid, that is my original post:

"yeah, to begginers"


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 29, 2010)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Jasmin Lee's tutorial ftw. o;


 
Yes!


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 29, 2010)

1 2, 1 2, 1 2, 1 2 and it solves those 2.


----------



## OregonTrail (Nov 29, 2010)

TIL: Dan Brown grew a hobo


----------



## emolover (Nov 29, 2010)

"If you beat Dan Brown it will be known worldwide." Says nameless noob.

Piffhhh... In the real comunity of solvers, Dan is just the smallest crumb of cake that is speedsolving.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 29, 2010)

Man that was painfully slow to watch. I was rooting for DB because I find it cool to see the 'old master' still has it (yeah I know he was never very fast), but he lost so meh.
I think a teacher should teach with the full intention of the student surpassing the teacher. That's the only way new generations can leave their own legacy, and past champs can feel that they left the scene the right way. So it's good that someone who learnt from DB beat him, and now the process can repeat itself.


----------



## Hiero (Nov 29, 2010)

I liked the look and I was rooting for Dan. I wouldn't have done a challenge like that and let someone film it if I was him, but I guess he doesn't really care. I think he threw the match anyway.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 30, 2010)

This made me groan. The sticker comment, the guy in the crowd who felt the need to proudly pipe up "yeah, my fastest is like 42..." even though _no one asked him_, and the two slow people racing. I had to stop watching.

Cool people learn from RubikSolver.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^ Ewww cross on top throughout the WHOLE solve. Sune on D??? Whaaa


----------



## Innocence (Nov 30, 2010)

jiggy said:


> This made me groan. The sticker comment, the guy in the crowd who felt the need to proudly pipe up "yeah, my fastest is like 42..." even though _no one asked him_, and the two slow people racing. I had to stop watching.
> 
> Cool people learn from RubikSolver.


 
Hey, slow people races are beast, and way better for spectators than fast ones.


----------



## Chrish (Nov 30, 2010)

Dan was never into speed solving. I didn't learn from him though, I used this tutorial I think 4 years ago:
http://www.nerdparadise.com/puzzles/333/step1/


----------



## Cubezz (Dec 1, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I'n gunna guess everyone on here first learned from Dan?


 
I learnt by myself...then I learnt from badmephisto.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 1, 2010)

I must say.. That was surprisingly boring.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, a lot of people are faster than Dan. What a noob  XD


----------



## EVH (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol I learned from Dan in 2007, then got a 4 look last layer from Macky.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 2, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I am quicker than my original teacher, that's sad.


 
QFT


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

Erm..
Forgive me, but..

Who's Dan Brown?
Sounds like a book author..


----------



## BigSams (Dec 2, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> Erm..
> Forgive me, but..
> 
> Who's Dan Brown?
> Sounds like a book author..


 
You've got a lot more to learn than code man. Youtube him. Big time star among n00bs.

EDIT:


Robocopter87 said:


> QFT


No, beating your teacher is the natural order of things and one of the most beautiful events in both a student or teacher's life. How do you think records get broken?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

He goes by the youtube tag of pogobat?
Ugh, watching his vid was painful, stopped after 1:27 =x

Wait-
He appeared on CNN? o.0

[EDIT]
Ouch..
That reporter was mean >;O


----------

